# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] καρδερινα !!

## stefos

οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ζητω καρδερινα κατα προτιμηση αρσενικο. Επειδη το εχω αποφασισει να ασχοληθω και με τις ομορφες και πριν κοιταξω αλλου, (εκτος φορουμ, δεν εχω και εμπιστοσυνη!!),  ξεκιναω απο το φορουμ που ξερω οτι εχει καλα πουλια,  επειδη φροντιζουν  οι ιδιοκτητες αυτων. Αν περισσευει  λοιπον σε  καποιον .........καλοδεχουμενο, εγγυημενη η διαμονη του και εξασφαλισμενη η φροντιδα του πουλιου!!!!!
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων ............!!!!

----------


## xasimo

Στεφανε ευχομαι καποιος να βρεθει και για σενα να σου χαρισει μια καρδερινουλα  :Happy:  
Ο kostas karderines  εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα πρεπει να μετονομαστει σε σκετος kostas τωρα, αφου οι καρδερινες του τελειωσανε  :: 
Μακαρι να ακολουθησουν και αλλοι το παραδειγμα του  :Happy0065:

----------


## johnrider

Στεφανε εαν εχεις κλουβι του μετρου με την απαραιτητη προφυλαξη και γυρισεις τον κοσμο αναποδα και βρεις και εναν θηλυκο σε περιμενει ενα αρσενικο.

----------


## stefos

γιουπι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  χιλια ευχαριστω !!! απεριγραπτη χαρα . Το πουλακι εχει  ειδη κλουβα ζευγαρωστρα να το περιμενει!!! οποτε θελεις μου λες και ερχομαι για παραλαβη..................Θηλυκο πιστευω θα βρω πιο ευκολα, αλλωστε φετος θελω μονο να ακουω τον αντρακο , να μπω λιγο στην ψυχολογια της καρδερινας και απο του χρονου πια να παω σε αναπαραγωγη !! ετσι τα εχω σκεφτει....................πω πω παναγια μου τι φορουμ εχουμε!!!! :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## stefos

Δυστυχώς το θέμα  σκαλωσε!!!!!!! , αναμονή προς το παρόν ,..................αν προκύψει κάτι...............

----------


## jimk1

Που σκαλωσε ρε συ Στεφανε

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά ο Γιάννης θεωρεί απαραίτητη προυποθεσει για να κάνει την δωρεά την ύπαρξη θηλυκου στα χερια. μου, πράγμα δύσκολο μιας και μπαίνουμε σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγης. Δικαίωμα του και σεβαστό ! Αναμονή λοιπόν..........





> και γυρισεις τον κοσμο αναποδα και βρεις και εναν θηλυκο σε περιμενει ενα αρσενικο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

λογικο το βρισκω. πουλι εκτροφης και να μεινει εκτος αναπαραγωγης ειναι κριμα. 

κανε λιγο υπομονη, θα βρεθει και το θηλυκο  :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ προσωπικά διαφωνω αλλα ο κάθε άνθρωπος το βλέπει διαφορετικά.

----------


## jimk1

> λογικο το βρισκω. πουλι εκτροφης και να μεινει εκτος αναπαραγωγης ειναι κριμα. 
> 
> κανε λιγο υπομονη, θα βρεθει και το θηλυκο


Πιο λογικο βρισκω,αν δεν εχεις διαθεσει να χαρισεις κατι μη το αναφερεις καλυτερα καθολου δεν εχει νοημα.θυλικια καρδερινα αξια αναπαραγωγης δεν δινει η πουλαει τετοια εποχη καποιος,αυτο το ξερουν και οι πετρες
Ο ανθρωπος μια καρδερινα ζητησε να δει πανω κατω την συμπεριφορα της την συντηρηση της,ειναι λογικο να παει απευθειας σ αναπαραγωγη,εκτος αν ειναι τοσο 
απλο Φιλικα παντα απαντω και με καθε σεβασμο και απορια

----------


## stefos

> Παιδιά ο Γιάννης θεωρεί απαραίτητη προυποθεσει για να κάνει την δωρεά την ύπαρξη θηλυκου στα χερια. μου, πράγμα δύσκολο μιας και μπαίνουμε σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγης. Δικαίωμα του και σεβαστό ! Αναμονή λοιπόν..........





> Πιο λογικο βρισκω,αν δεν εχεις διαθεσει να χαρισεις κατι μη το αναφερεις καλυτερα καθολου δεν εχει νοημα.θυλικια καρδερινα αξια αναπαραγωγης δεν δινει η πουλαει τετοια εποχη καποιος,αυτο το ξερουν και οι πετρες
> Ο ανθρωπος μια καρδερινα ζητησε να δει πανω κατω την συμπεριφορα της την συντηρηση της,ειναι λογικο να παει απευθειας σ αναπαραγωγη,εκτος αν ειναι τοσο 
> απλο Φιλικα παντα απαντω και με καθε σεβασμο και απορια



Αυτό ακριβώς!! Ευχαριστώ για την τοποθέτηση Δημήτρη !!!!

----------


## jk21

*Ειναι θεμιτο τα μελη να πουνε την αποψη τους πανω στους ορους που εθεσε ο Γιαννης  , οπως και στον ιδιο να εξηγησει αν θελει τους λογους που εθεσε αυτους , αλλα για να μην βγουμε εκτος κανονων χρησης της ενοτητας των αγγελιων ,να παρακαλεσω να μην ανοιξει συζητηση με ερωτοαπαντησεις .

Γενικοί κανόνες χρήσης της ενότητας των Αγγελιών.*Η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι οποιος θελει να δωσει καποιο πουλακι ,εχει δικαιωμα να θετει ορους για κατι τετοιο .Αν ημουν εγω καποιος που θα ηθελα να χαρισω ενα πουλακι εκτροφης στο μελλον  ,αν ανοιγα εγω το θεμα , θα εθετα εμφανως παρομοιους ορους ,αφου θελω τα πουλακια να οδηγηθουν σε εκτροφη και εκτροφη με το ιδιο ειδος και σιγουρα οχι υβριδισμο (κατι που το θεωρω θεμιτο να το επιδιωκουν καποιοι αλλοι ) .Αν η αγγελια ηταν αλλου μελους (αιτηση δωρεας ) θα εθετα τους ιδιους ορους , απλα σε προτερη προσωπικη μου επικοινωνια με το μελος .


Ο Γιαννης επελεξε να τους θεσει στο θεμα και ειναι δικαιωμα του ,οπως και των υπολοιπων να εχουν τη δικη τους αποψη 


Ας ευχηθουμε η νεα αναπαραγωγικη χρονια , να παει σε ολους καλα και να ειναι σε ολους ευκολο να βρουνε με καθε τροπο τα πουλακια που θελουν . Ευχη μου ειναι αυτος να ειναι δωρεες (δημοσια και μη ) και αγορες ( σε προσωπικες σας επαφες ) σε αντιτιμα το δυνατον συμβολικα που θα βοηθουν αξια μελη στο να μπουνε στην εκτροφη και να εχουμε μετα απο αυτο ,καθε δικαιωμα να κρινουμε οσους οδηγουνται στην ευκολη λυση (με τραγικα συνηθως αποτελεσματα ) της αγορας πιασμενων πουλιων ή κλεμμενω απο φωλιες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Δυστυχώς το θέμα  σκαλωσε!!!!!!! , αναμονή προς το παρόν ,..................αν προκύψει κάτι...............


το θεμα δεν σκαλωσε. 
απλα δεν εδωσες προσοχη στα γραφομενα του Γιαννη.
 ο Γιαννης ηταν ξεκαθαρος σε αυτο που εγραψε. 
και παλι μπραβο του για αυτη την προσφορα.

αν βρεις θηλυκο εχεις και ενα αρσενικο την ιδια στιγμη. 
οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα με την εκτροφη γαρδελιων πρεπει να εχει υπομονη... 




> Πιο λογικο βρισκω,αν δεν εχεις διαθεσει να χαρισεις κατι μη το αναφερεις καλυτερα καθολου δεν εχει νοημα.θυλικια καρδερινα αξια αναπαραγωγης δεν δινει η πουλαει τετοια εποχη καποιος,αυτο το ξερουν και οι πετρες
> Ο ανθρωπος μια καρδερινα ζητησε να δει πανω κατω την συμπεριφορα της την συντηρηση της,ειναι λογικο να παει απευθειας σ αναπαραγωγη,εκτος αν ειναι τοσο 
> απλο Φιλικα παντα απαντω και με καθε σεβασμο και απορια


το ποτε θα βρει το θηλυκο ειναι αλλο θεμα... 
και γιατι θα πρεπει να ειναι μεσα στο Γεναρι? δεν το καταλαβα.... 
το πως θα διαχειριστεί τα πουλια του ο καθενας, αφορα τον ιδιο και οχι εμας... αν βρει ο Στεφανος θηλυκο και δεν του δωσει το αρσενικο ο Γιαννης τοτε να τον κατηγορησουμε.

παρομοια αγγελια εχει βαλει και ο Μανος... εκει δεν ειδα κανεναν να αντιδρα στους ορους που εχει βαλει.... γιατι? επειδη ειναι καναρινια?

και ξαναλεω πουλι εκτροφης ειναι κριμα να μεινει εκτος αναπαραγωγης... ξερω μελος που εχει δυο θηλυκα χωρις ταιρι... ειναι κριμα να μην υπαρχει συνεργασια μεταξυ μας.

----------


## jimk1

Καταρχην δεν κατηγορησα κανενα παει αυτο,μαλλον κωστα δεν διαβασες προσεκτικα το μυνημα μου,διαβασε επισης προσεκτικα και την αγγελια του Μανου

----------


## jk21

ο Στεφανος εχει ζητησει ενα καρδερινακι .Δεν εχει μεχρι στιγμης απο κανεναν οριστικη θετικη προσφορα .Οτι εχει συμβει το γνωριζουμε και ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του .Προχωραμε ..... 

εκτος του Γιαννη και μονο σαν απλη διευκρινιση *αν θελει* ,για ποιο λογο εθεσε αυτους τους ορους και του Στεφανου που ειναι δικο του το θεμα και μπορει να πει αν θελει κατι επιπλεον ,θα παρακαλουσα για ακομα μια φορα να μη  συνεχιστουν αλλα σχολια ,αφου ετσι κι αλλιως εχουν παρατεθει ηδη αντιπροσωπευτικες τοποθετησεις

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Καταρχην δεν κατηγορησα κανενα παει αυτο,...


μαλλον δεν καταλαβα καλα για ποιον το ελεγες αυτο...



> ...αν δεν εχεις διαθεσει να χαρισεις κατι μη το αναφερεις καλυτερα καθολου δεν εχει νοημα.


γιατι ο Γιαννης εχει και την διαθεση να χαρισει και το ανέφερε....

να σου απαντησω και στα υπολοιπα που αναφερεις στο μνμ σου...
η αναπαραγωγη του γαρδελιου δεν ειναι καποια επιστημη... οταν εχεις σωστους γεννητορες τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. εχουν βγαλει γαρδελια ατομα που ηταν τελειως ασχετοι με τα πουλια ακριβως γιατι πηραν ετοιμα ζευγαρια.
με λιγα λογια καλυτερα να ξεκινησει με ζευγαρι παρα με ενα γαρδελι.

την αγγελια του Μανου την αναφερω σαν παραδειγμα για τους ορους που μπορει να βαλει καποιος στην αγγελια του.
οχι γιατι ειναι ιδιοι οι οροι με αυτο που ζηταει ο Γιαννης.

επισης να πω οτι ο Γιαννης εχει πει εδω και πολυ καιρο, σε αλλα θεματα, οτι εχει μεινει μονο με αρσενικα και με απογοητευει που κανενας δεν βοηθησε να βρεθουν τα αναλογα θηλυκα η να ζητησει απο το Γιαννη τα αρσενικα του και να φτιαχτουν ζευγαρια.... 

Δημητρη εννοειτε οτι δεν τα λεω μονο σε εσενα... και οτι λεω το λεω φιλικα!

----------


## jimk1

Κωστα εχεις δικιο,κακος που αναμιχθηκα στην ολη συζητησει,*ζητω συγνωμη απ ολους* τους εμπλεκομενους ,και μαλλον δεν εχω ιδεα και απο καρδερινες

----------


## stefos

Παρακαλώ πολύ να σταματήσει εδώ η αντιπαράθεση . Όλοι έχουμε τις απόψεις μας και όλοι βγαλαμε τα συμπερασματα μας.!!!!!!!!!!!! Το μονο που θα πω ειναι αυτο και τιποτα αλλο , ο χωρος και ο( κόσμος) της καρδερινας βλέπω οτι προκαλει διαπληκτισμους και εντασεις. Δεν θα πω κάτι άλλο δεν έχει νόημα  θα γυρίζουμε γύρω γύρω  στα ίδια και στα.  ίδια .................

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ο χωρος και ο( κόσμος) της καρδερινας βλέπω οτι προκαλει διαπληκτισμους και εντασεις...


Στεφανε κανεις μεγαλο λαθος και ειναι κριμα για ολα τα παιδια που ασχολουντε με την πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας να γραφεις κατι τετοιο.

συζητηση κανουμε οπως και σε ολα τα θεματα. διαφορετικες αποψης υπαρχουν και τιποτα αλλο.

κανενας δεν τσακώθηκε με κανεναν.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κωστα εχεις δικιο,κακος που αναμιχθηκα στην ολη συζητησει,*ζητω συγνωμη απ ολους* τους εμπλεκομενους ,και μαλλον δεν εχω ιδεα και απο καρδερινες


γιατι στραβωνεις ετσι ρε φιλε? ειπα εγω οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα απο γαρδελια? 

εχω δυο τρανταχτα περιστατικα που ασχετοι βγαλαν γαρδελια, οπως ο αδερφος μου, και ενας εδω στον Καναδα, γιατι πηραν ετοιμα ζευγαρια. να μην το πω?

----------


## jimk1

Κωστα η απαντηση μου ηταν ειλικρινης και δεν εχει ιχνος ειρωνιας η αλλου νοηματος ας μεινει εδω το θεμα

----------


## ninos

Εάν ο Στέφανος είχε θηλυκό ΔΕΝ θα έψαχνε αρσενικό. Όλοι με αρσενικό ξεκινάμε αφού τα θηλυκά είναι δυσεύρετα και αυτό όσοι έχουν Καρδερίνες το γνωρίζουν.

Επίσης, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός φυσικά, αλλά το να θέτεις "όρους" δεν είναι όμορφο και δεν μπορεί φυσικά να αποδειχθεί εάν ο αποδέκτης θα τηρήσει τους όρους, εκτός και εάν μαζί με το πουλί βάλεις και μια κάμερα.

Χαρίζεις ένα πουλί σε κάποιον που "εμπιστεύεσαι" πραγματικά και το πουλί είναι πλέον δικό του και το κάνει ότι θελει.  Εμπιστοσύνη δεν σημαίνει ούτε "όρους" ούτε "πολυάριθμα" μήνυματα στο φόρουμ.  Έχω χαρίσει πουλι σε παιδί που γράφει σπάνια και έχω πάντα νέα του έστω και τηλεφωνικά ,  ενώ έχω χαρίσει σε παιδιά από εδώ μέσα που γράφουν ανελλιπώς, αλλά τα πουλιά δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν. Η "εμπιστοσύνη" λοιπόν είναι το κλειδί.

Εάν πραγματικά Στέφανε αγαπάς το πουλί αυτό, να ξέρεις ότι θα έρθει μόνο του να σε βρει και δεν θα είναι ανάγκη να βγεις να το ζητήσεις.

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι δε θελω να μπαινω σε διαδικασια ,ποια μηνυματα να μεινουν και ποια να σβησθουν και κυριως δεν μου αρεσει να λογοκρινω αλλα επισης θελω τα μελη να σεβονται τους κανονες περι Αγγελιων που υπενθυμισα 

το θεμα κλειδωνει .Ζητω συγνωμη απο το Στεφανο και θα τον παρακαλεσω να ανοιξει ξανα νεα αγγελια ή αν δεν θελει ας μου ζητησει στο προφιλ μου να την ανοιξω εγω ,παραπεμποντας επισης  στο παλιο θεμα  .Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,υστερα απο αιτηση του στην ομαδα με αναφορα ή πμ μπορει να δημοσιευσουμε απαντηση (με παραθεση ) του Γιαννη αποκλειστικα για τους λογους που εβαλε τους ορους και μονο αν φυσικα επιθυμει να τους εξηγησει

----------

